# case 970 threepoint controls?



## wpark009 (Feb 1, 2011)

:dazedk I have a 73 case 970 that i just bought. the thing is i dont know what leaver does what. all the lables are worn off. well the draft control leaver is marked. it has dual remotes. i busted one remote hose the first leaver i moved. so to keep from breaking anything else can someone tell me what does what in the cab? i have the trans and the power shift figured out just cant find how to raise the three point


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Best is to get operators manual. I don't have a 970 but it shouldn't be to hard to figure out. You should have 2 levers the same. You figured out one of them. Chances are the hose needed replacing anyways. The 3-point lever may have a knob where you can set how far you want the 3-point to lift. It may have a rail with numbers on it. You can go into case.com and get into a parts manual. The parts should have the lever by name. Hope this helps.
caseman-d


----------

